# Bettas with African Dwarf Frogs



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

My question is pretty simple. I have a betta in a 2.5 gallon as of right now, but I am able to put him into somthing larger. I want the tank to have more going on, and I was thinking that African Dwarf Frogs would be nice to add to the tank. Are African Dwarf Frogs able to go into the same aquarium as a betta? 

Also what types of food do they like? I heard they were hard to feed.

I know this is more prone to Frogs rather than bettas but I figured I would get more responses here. Thanks for your help. If a mod wants to move it please do so. Thanks again.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Yep, sure they can. I have a 10gal with two female bettas, three ADF's and a ghost shrimp. You may need to squirt live food at the frogs, (maybe with a turkey baster) i might say they are essential, mine will not accept anything else. Actually, squirting might not be needed, it depends on if the betta likes live foods- mine will go at it! 
By the way they african dwarf frogs live to eat worms.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I;d suggest a 10 gal tank rather than a 2.5 to keep both of them.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a betta in a 6 gallon with 2 emerald corydoras and an adf... the frog eats "Frog Bites" made by HBH, but he also eats the food intended to be for the cories- "Shrimp Pellets" by Wardley and "Sinking Wafers" by Hikari Tropical.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

My frogs love to burrow... thats why i also feed live tubifex, it is not a problem


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

It's very amazing to watch my frogs prey on the worms; they crawl belly down near a worm, prop their heads up by straightening their front arms, look carefully, and then, target locked and bang! They strike so quick and hard it shifts the gravel, and the tubifex has been rooted out of the gravel and long since swallowed by the ADF


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

In a 2.5 Gal with a Betta and ADF... i'd say it depends on how aggressive your Betta is. Some are known to attack the not-so-good-for-sight ADF, for no reason at all. Or some won't tolerate them whatsoever. 
I'd also second that someone above said and get a bigger tank, i think a 5GAL would be fine for a Betta and a pair of ADF's, because they do like to be in pairs, they are very social animals, and it's fun watching them communicate.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Try feeding your frogs small crickets around nighttime.

They have little sensors all over they're skin and they use them to sense things falling on the surface ,like bugs, at night. Just make sure they are a little older so they fully know how to use there sensors. lol I just learned that yesterday in school.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, I already decided to upgrade to a 10 gallon tank this week. So in it I will have a male Betta (he tolerates the ADFs doesn't really bother with them) and as many frogs as I can. I was thinking of other things I may be able to put in the tank, that bettas will not fight with. One thing that came to mind was White Clouds.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'd go with a small school of some tetras, the lemons and rummy noses (not to mention the black neons and plain neons) are all pretty attractive.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

That's a good idea... I forgot about the tetras. I do like the Lemon tetras, so I'll probably put a few in there. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I didn't think of the frogs being social  I guess I should get another for each tank. My frogs go crazy for the frozen brine shrimp (the bettas like them too).

My bettas tolerate corydoras well, so that is another option for you fishn00b.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Maybe a large singapore wood shrimp


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

seraph said:


> I didn't think of the frogs being social  I guess I should get another for each tank. My frogs go crazy for the frozen brine shrimp (the bettas like them too).
> 
> My bettas tolerate corydoras well, so that is another option for you fishn00b.


Oh, yes they are  It is really quite amazing watching them... and alot of the time you hear them communicating, it sounds like a low humming sound in the tank, it happened to my aunts (when she had a few frogs) and i was terrified i'd broken something cause i'd been mucking about by the tank and it suddenly happened (i was only about 7)... but it was the frogs!  
I'm sure yours would appreciate some company , you get to learn so much more about how they are in the wild with 2 or 3... plus, maybe get some sprawn (though i doubt they'll survive) it's still incredible to check out.


----------

